
Meet Flappy48, The Clone Game To End Clone Games - ruchir_21hj
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/23/meet-flappy48-the-clone-game-to-end-clone-games/
======
tomp
Spoiler alert: it requires Unity Web Player.

~~~
scope
which isn't available on Linux

~~~
TOMDM
From Reddit

If you are on ubuntu just do this: sudo add-apt-repository
ppa:pipelight/stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install
pipelight-multi Afterwards run sudo pipelight-plugin --enable unity3d. Cheers
:)

Credit to /u/rotundnut

------
roryhughes
First person to create a HTML5 version, please reply to this comment with a
link. (Great idea though, other than the unity bit)

------
sprremix
>[http://broxxar.itch.io/flappy48](http://broxxar.itch.io/flappy48)

Really? I have to install a plugin just to play a simple webgame?

~~~
sergiotapia
"Aw man, I need to install Java to run this applet?"

"Aw man, I need to install .NET to run this windows forms app?"

"Aw man, I need to install QT framework to run gimp? "

~~~
ndeine
For all it's worth: the Gimp devs were originally the creators of GTK+, which
stood for "GIMP Toolkit" \- so GIMP doesn't rely on QT.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK+](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK+)

~~~
vinceguidry
While this is true, still many package managers will insist on pulling in Qt
when installing Gimp anyway, one of the suggested dependencies will require
it. Lots of GTK apps will, because the OS team isn't thinking in the same
terms you are.

And unless you feel like telling your package manager no, an inordinately
painful experience involving tracking down the errant dep and blocking it, and
having to be forever vigilant going forward against future insistent prods
from your OS, you'll just grumble a bit and put up with that nonsense. Life's
too short to spend it keeping Qt off your system.

~~~
scawe
Gimp requires QT installed? I don't see how that can be the case, wouldn't it
just get the dlls if it was deployed as a shared library

------
jffry
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7632338](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7632338)

------
uptown
The next iteration should set things up so the snake of boxes you're building
correlate to the bitcoin blockchain.

------
chrisBob
I like how you can knock out the trailing elements, but as long as the lead
number makes it through you keep going.

------
lucb1e
Makes me think of this, which is somewhat similar _and_ playable on Linux:

[http://tef.github.io/flappythirds/](http://tef.github.io/flappythirds/)

~~~
TOMDM
Which makes me think of this.

[http://flappy2048.com/](http://flappy2048.com/)

------
Jare
Makes sense to clone 2048 by adding it to another cloned game.

------
nmikz
went up to |64|2| and got a |4| on the way... £$£%!!! and when I got to 128 I
somehow managed to right click.. £$£%!!!

